# Weird eating pattern



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sunshine didn't eat any of her breakfast today (this is the 1st time where she didn't eat any at all) but over the past month for breakfast she at 1st wouldn't eat all of it and than she started eating all of it again (which was a weird pattern) But she'll eat all her dinner. And everything else is the same including behavior and her BM's. Even her treats.
So I'm not really to sure what to think. My mom said to just start mixing in can food with her kibble in the morning which I can do. And I'm sure she'd eat it all.
But just the thought that something might be wrong bothers me but she isn't showing any other signs and eats all her dinner. Maybe she just isn't as hungry in the morning or possibly just doesn't want kibble anymore. I'm not sure. But maybe I should start mixing wet food in her kibble


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, Is she losing weight? I weigh my dogs about every month, unless they were weighed at the vet. If she is not losing, then I wouldn't worry. She just isn't hungry enough. If you want, you certainly can add wet food and see. As long as she isn't sick, I wouldn't worry about her eating habit.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

No her weight is the exact same.
I gave her breakfast this morning just like normal (kibble) she didn't eat it. I felt bad yesterday as she had went all day without eating until dinner. So I opened a dog food can and I fed her from a fork (all my dogs are used to getting fed wet food/special food from a fork/spoon) and she gobbled it down so I just feel better knowing her stomach isn't completely empty. But I also hope she doesn't get a bad habit of always not wanting kibble and thinking she gets wet food. Tomorrow I'll mix it.
But the other dogs definitely enjoyed some wet food as they haven't had any in a while.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, this little dog is trying to 'will' you into feeding her wet food! It worked! If she chooses not to eat her breakfast, oh well, she won't die from some missed breakfasts. You can mix it with wet, as you say, but I doubt that will stop her from demanding wet food all the time. Wait her out and see. Be strong!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

This morning I mixed can food with the kibble. She ate all of it. 
I have a lot of cans I need to start using anyways (the one from yesterday was gonna expire this July) I tend to but a lot when there $1 but I don't give it to them regularly. Plus it gets really hot in AZ so gives them a bit extra water. 
I see where it can be a habit for her but I'll probably try to do 2 days of can and then one day no can. Plus she eats all her dinner which is plain kibble.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

My Lilo goes through phases like that from time to time. In her case I think she just gets bored with the food. As soon as I switch to something else she restarts eating her breakfasts happily. So what I do is feed a few different foods and flavours on rotation and vary between wet and dry (raw and freeze dried raw). I guess I can't blame her, I'd get bored of eating the same thing every day too... lol


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes my mom says the same thing! 
She's like you eat the same thing everyday. 
So she also wants me to giver her can everyday. 
My question though is I buy different brands/flavors of can dog food. Which is why I always wait 1 day before opening a different brand/flavor of can. I'm wondering if I should try not waiting a day to switch. Next time I buy can food I'll buy all grain free (only Jr truly needs grain free so I buy both) and hopefully stick with one brand but different flavors.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

In the morning yesterday I gave her wet mixed with her kibble for breakfast she ate all of it. For dinner (kibble) she ate almost all of it. 
Breakfast this morning no can at all just kibble. She ate very little. 
I'm guessing she knows exactly how much she needs.


----------

